# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Octoplus JTAG تحديثات :  🐙 Octoplus JTAG PRO Software v.1.3.2 is out! 🐙

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Octoplus JTAG PRO Software v.1.3.2 is out!  *Added support via USB for LG D160, LG D320n, LG K373
and support via eMMC for Samsung SM-G900A, Samsung SM-J120AZ, Samsung SM-C101, Huawei Y530-U00, LG K600, LG SU870.* *Uploaded new “Live logs” in to the Support Area.*  Octoplus JTAG PRO Software v.1.3.2 Release Notes:  
🐙 *Added support for the following models via USB:* *LG D160 - Read/Write/Full Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**LG D320n - Read/Write/Full Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**LG K373 - Read/Write/Full Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files*🐙 *Added support for the following models via eMMC:* *Samsung SM-G900A - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**Samsung SM-J120AZ - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**Samsung SM-C101 - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**Huawei Y530-U00 - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**LG K600 - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**LG SU870 - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files*🐙 *Released  support for "Qualcomm MSM8909" and "Qualcomm MSM8976" cores (general QC  USB loaders added). Read/Write/Full Erase operations are supported* 
🐙 *Updated help and pinouts in SRF for Samsung GT-N5100, please re-download SRF file. (thanks to Mr. mirazg)* 
🐙 *Added possibility to select units of measurements (MB, KB, Hex  values, Hex blocks) for setting start address and length for  reading/writing custom or full flash* 
🐙 *Uploaded new “Live logs” in to the Support Area* 
🐙 *All pinouts and Repair procedures described in the manual ("Help" button in the software)*    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Find out more at: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

